# Purchase advice: 2006 LE



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey there!

I'm new to X-trails but have been reading your threads and figure I'll see if anyone wants to weigh into the decision I'm currently making. It would be much appreciated!

I've got an opportunity to buy a used X-trail and I think it's pretty good, but also nervous about taking this and not holding out for an even better deal (like all the important decisions in life, right? 

Here's what I'm looking at: 2006 LE with 130,000 KMs, he'll take $8,000.

- Only one owner ever. He was a senior driven. Son is selling it for him due to poor health.
- Bought and maintained at local dealership. I haven't seen the receipts yet but I went by the dealership and asked about it and they couldn't give me too many details due to privacy, but said it was in regularly and was solid.
- One fog light is cracked (costs $207 for a new one at Nissan)
- The cup holder for the rear passengers is missing (costs $180 for a new one at Nissan)
- Chip in windshield, so will need to be fixed before it cracks.
- Scratches on corners, one small punch through on rear driver's corner and the bumper is pulled out of place, I think it looks like you could pop the bumper back onto the correct notch? 
- No roof racks/extras.
- Silver... Not my favourite colours, just neutral about it... Would prefer black/red/bonnavista grey/white...

This will be my first time buying a car I actually think is a good fit for my life! I'm nervous about it!

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If the bumber has been hit, it may have deformed a bit, and you may not be able to get it back exactly in place. Do not bother with rear seat cup holders, you can eventually find one from a junk yard or ebay. For front fog look down this forum a bit, Someone recently posted a substitute that fits directly and costs $40. Spend a bit of money now and have it examined fully by another mechanic or garage. Have them focus on state of brakes, suspension components, electrical and exhaust. Then use that report to make a decision and possibly negotiate a bit more. Good luck with it.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

That sounds like a pretty solid deal for a 1 owner BC car. I'd definitely have a trusted mechanic give it a hard look though. Quadraria10's advice is good, he gave me a few pointers when I was looking to buy and if you comb through the forum for similar posts you'll see things to look for.


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts Quadraria10 and Franticvike!

So guess what? I'm an X-trail owner. Dreams do come true.

SO, I've got the bumper more or less back where it's supposed to be and I'm happy with it, I don't mind some bumps and bruises, it'll make me feel better about it when I give it some myself... I've put some "goop" on the fog light so the pieces don't fall out and will follow your advice and try to pick one up on Ebay eventually. The cup-holder is low priority and I'll be keeping my eye out for something at a wrecker like you say, good idea. I got the rock-chip filled in the windshield today, so we're good there.

Unfortunately I didn't get the chance to get it checked out by my mechanic before buying, I simply did not want to take the chance of missing out on the deal. I was really the only person he had showed it to and I looked through all the receipts and can see that it has been regularly inspected, and when there was something wrong, it always seemed to have an accompanying invoice for the work being done. It's been in 4 accidents by the looks of it, but all body-work - so it seems fine.

I think my next immediate steps are getting it checked by my mechanic (fingers crossed), buying a second key and FOB from Nissan (seller only had one) and having the recall work done on the fuel filler pipe at Nissan. Mine also has sunroof rattle which I read about on another thread here, so I might ask Nissan how they feel about giving it some love/lube when I go in for the recall work.

Guess what else? I got it for $7,500!

I look forward to learning the ropes and getting to know you fellow Exy owners. I'm so excited about it every time I pass another x-trail on the road I want to give the other driver a wave like I'm on my motorcycle.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats D2b2. Glad your are excited. Seeing you have all the service papers you should check when the fluids were changed. Otherwise you are due for coolant, and probably should have the transfer case and rear diff gear oils changed as insurance. Your transmission would probably also appreciate a drain and fill. You might also consider replacing the spark plugs. The originals are rated at 160,000 kms but they are a wear item and at 130,000 km and 8 years of age, you will probably see a performance boost with new ones. Iridium ones will actually give you a wee boost in hp as well.
Re your fog light, bite the bullet and order it quickly. Chadn was the one who posted the following ebay link recently
CLIO MICRA LAGUNA ALMERA PRIMERA ESPACE QASHQAI FOG SPOT LAMP / LIGHT RIGHT SIDE | eBay 

Also I bought an extra chip key and fob off ebay a couple of years ago, seeing the combined cost for both is almost 300 at Nissan. Had the key cut at a lock smith and then booked at Nissan to have them program the keys. I think its a half hour appt. The ebay ones I got were genuine nissan from japan and cost me 50 plus 10 bucks to have it cut.
Losing a key is now an expensive proposition.
As for love at the dealership I wouldn't hold my breath unless you are spending lots of money with them, lol, and that is definitely something you want to avoid. Last thing which I think is brilliant is the fact that you can get the complete Nissan servicing manual online for the T30 X trail as a free download or on cd for a few buck off ebay. 
Happy X trailing and feel free to wave!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

You might have to search ebay.co.uk a bit to find a seller that will ship to canada. You should be able to get a fog light for about $20 GBP each. I paid 55 GBP for both fog lights shipped to Canada (about $100.00). 

Just be careful ordering based on driver/passenger side. They are different in the UK. I usually search for a "Renault Clio MK3" fog light.

RENAULT CLIO MK3 10/2005-9/2009 PHARE ANTIBROUILLARD DROITE NEUF | eBay

or

Renault Clio Mk3 5/2009- Front Fog, Light Lamp Passenger Side N/S | eBay


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the tips and ideas. I'm traveling for work this week but when I get back I'll start ticking these things off the list.

If I recall correctly the last time fluids were changed was almost a year ago, so taking a good look and potentially getting all that done for peace of mind immediately seems smart. Spark plugs, eh? Cool, I'll run that idea past my mechanic too.

Thanks for the key/fob off ebay idea too. I hadn't realized that was even a possibility.

Chadn, if you happen to remember the seller you went through, if they were a business, let me know! That would be great.

Well again, thanks for the ideas/thoughtful responses! I can't wait to get back from my trip to get these things sorted out and go on an adventure in my new pal.

P.S.
Anyone had much experience sleeping in theirs? How worried should I be about damaging the floor paneling while moving around back there? The armrest/ski door seems like the most vulnerable weak-point.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I dont think you need worry about falling through the pass through. The X was designed so that the floor can fold perfectly flat so that you can sleep on it, not to mention load lots of stuff into it.
That is fantastic if you have records that the fluids were actually changed one year ago. If so beyond occasional monitoring I wouldn't worry about them for a couple of years. The original reason I brought them up is that many that were bought off lease would not have had them changed, despite the new owner's assumption that it was done given the mileage.
Nissan servicing schedule always says to check things like transfer case and rear differential oil, but its doubtful its done very often because it is a bit involved.
Changing out your plugs is not that complicated if you have a ratchet with an extension and a spark plug socket. New plugs and resetting the ecu will help optimize your engine performance and gas mileage. Research the threads here and on the Australian X trail forum on iridium plugs. If memory serves I got mine at Napa for something 75 or 80 for the NGK iridium lX. Just checked Rock auto 7.56 each + delivery. Here is a link to different plug options.
2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL Spark Plug.

When I have a chance I will try to find the ebay seller I used for the key and fob, and I will repost it here for you


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

The only downside I've found with sleeping in the X-trail is that it's a bit short if you are over 5'10". You could remove the rear passenger seats to get a little more room if needed.

I bought my fog lights through EnergizedCustoms. They have a store on ebay.co.uk. I think these are the exact fog lights. You'll need to contact them to find out shipping to canada. I ended up paying 55 GBP for the 2 fog lights and shipping.
RENAULT CLIO MK3 10/2005-9/2009 FRONT FOG LIGHT LAMPS 1 PAIR O/S & N/S | eBay

You may also want to put some 3M rock film over the new ones to keep them from cracking again. Mine (with rock film) have been going for 5 years without any new cracks.

Go with really good quality replacement spark plugs. I went with NGK PLFR5A-11 (OEM). You could also go NGK LFR5AIX-11 (but these are only rated for 80,000km not 160,000km).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The guy I bought the transponder key and replacement fob from was artiway on Ebay. He sells lots of keys for different brands. Does not look like he is currently offering the seperate key and fob for the x trail, but he does have a cool flip key or an all in one model that he sells for about $50 each with free shipping. 
I was most impressed with his service, when a locksmith screwed up cutting the first key I had bought from him, he sent me a replacement for a very minor fee. His Fob programming instructions were also spot on.
You just need to have a good key cutter duplicate your original and then have a dealer program your security system to recognize it. Sadly I found out that most companies that claim they can program the key cannot in fact do so for a Nissan.


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool. Sounds like new spark plugs would be a worthwhile purchase.

Thanks for the lead Chadn, I'll go through them, when I get around to getting a new fog light I'll definitely re-enforce it, great idea considering how easy it seems to be for them to break.

As for the key, I ended up buying one at Nissan yesterday when I went in for the fuel filler recall work. I asked them if they could program one for me that I buy somewhere else and they scared me by telling me about the risk of buying a key that can't be programmed properly... So I coughed up $200 on a key and programming (how do they get away with charging $60 for re-programming?? It can't take that long!!).

However, is it normal that when I use the key without unlocking with the remote first, my alarm goes off? They said that it wouldn't... Are they incorrect or is there something wrong with the key programming/sensor? It still starts the engine...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did the 200 at least include a fob, or was it just for the key? Truth is you would have been fine with one of the keys I suggested. Dealership has the same attitude when it comes to replacing anything aftermarket. You will note that they charge you anyway when it comes to programming it irregardless of who supplied it. And all your keys must be done at the same time, not just the new one.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re the alarms, you can use the valet key to open the doors and glove box without the alarm going off, cannot see why the chipped key makes a difference. Its role is work with the immobilizer in the ignition. If it can't ping the proper signal, the key is not recognized and it will not start the vehicle. But seeing you payed the big bucks at the dealership, I would be bringing it back to them, or call Nissan Canada. Maybe there is something about it in owners manual in terms of activating and disactivating the panic button alarm.


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah... I made a bad call with buying the key at the dealership, their scare tactics worked...

So it seems like the key is fine, it starts the ignition so the programming is/immobilizer sensor is working, but there is something wrong with the alarm system. They key should disengage it when it unlocks the door, but that's not happening. Nissan basically said they could try to diagnose it, but it could be pricey to figure out.

So I guess I have to go back there and shell out another $120 for a remote, as it works fine if the remote is used first to disengage the alarm...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

mmm, that is a tricky one if the alarm wont disarm. Is it only the drivers side door key, ie will it disarm if you unlock from passenger side? 

Here is your cheap option for a remote
NEW Nissan Keyless Entry Remote FOB Titan Frontier Murano Pathfinder Xterra | eBay

They don't include the x trail in the listing, but I would be shocked if it didn't work.
Let me know if it disarms if you unlock from passenger side


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Quadraria10, you're a genius. Using the key on the passenger side doesn't set off the alarm, and then you can just unlock all the doors from there. So for now I can hold off spending any money on a remote and still have a usable spare key! Yeehaw!

And saving money is good, because guess what, I've got a bigger problem:

My trusted mechanic gave it a drive and a look over this week and thinks it's a great vehicle, when I'm due for an oil change he'll do the spark plugs, tighten the e-brake, and flush the tranny, but, dun dun dun... He noticed an oil leak coming from around the transfer case. I perked up when he said this because the service receipts had shown that there had been an oil leak, and the front transfer case seal had been replaced, and then subsequently replaced two more times under the repair warranty because the leak kept coming back. Well the issue is apparently back again.

So I called Nissan where the seal was replaced and talked to them about it, but unfortunately they won't fix it again under warranty because I'm a month over the one year time-frame (DAMNIT!). Also... It seems quite obvious at this point the front transfer case seal isn't really the issue anyway, perhaps the whole transfer case needs to be replaced? If that's the result, we're looking at $3k... I'm super surprised the Nissan mechanics kept replacing the same damn seal over and over again when it obviously wasn't solving the issue.

I'm choked. I'll take it to a transmission specialist my mechanic referred me to next week and see what he thinks...


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

On a happier note, I took my exy camping last weekend and sleeping in it was awesome. I had my head on the trunk side and my feet hanging over the edge towards the drivers seat with the rear seat (60% side) removed (I'm 6' 2") and was very comfy. Putting a second person in there would get cozy but definitely doable I think.

This weekend I'm going to hit the road again and try to enjoy it/not think about my leaky transfer case problem...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well at least a bit of good news...I think you should get the factory service manual. It actually provides diagnostic guildelines, and by checking the passenger door lock, I think the problem is related to the drivers side door lock. Before taking anything apart, I would try spraying some wd40 or power blaster into the lock cylinder.
Re transfer case, I read elsewhere this morn that if the seal is not properly replaced the first time it will be a continual problem. Nissan took partial measures and low and behold with time, warranty is over and they are no longer responsible. On the Aussie forum one guy said Nissan quoted 8 hours labour to change seal and bearing, whereas a tranny specialist took 1.5 hours to do the job. Personally in your shoes, I would consider 
replacing it with another used one, that hopefully hadn't had problems in the past.
Maybe you should speak to the guy you bought it from, and see if he will help a bit or at least help you yell at the dealer to correct an obviously inadequate initial repair. Changing the seal a fourth time seems to me like you are just asking to have it done again later a fifth time.
Meanwhile keep it out of lock and auto mode. And word to the wise, never use auto or lock mode on dry pavement.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a leaky transfer case in my Frontier. It took the dealer ship 3 times to fix it properly. In the end they had to polish the output shaft smooth and use a speedi-sleeve on it. If they continue to replace the seal with a rough output shaft it will chew up the seal. 

SKF Speedi-Sleeve


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jesus... So on the transfer case side of things, thanks for all your ideas so far. I'm still in the "research and assess options" stage of this process, and I spoke with Nissan Canada this morning, got their advice/told them my sob story... They suggest getting it re-diagnosed at Nissan on my dime, and then they will see if there is anything they can do to help me out/get it covered under warranty again... Also, hopefully the transmission specialist has time to take a quick peek tomorrow morning, we'll see what he says.

So my dream car is turning out to be a bit of a... anyway... Guess what?? My exy stalled out twice today, first time while idling, second time while driving slowly, and the second time the Service Engine Soon light came on. I just checked the code and it's 0335 which appears to be Crank Angle Sensor.

AAaaahhhhH!!!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

The crank (and cam shaft) sensors are an easy change. The part has been redesigned since 2006. There was even a recall on some altima's due to the crank sensor failing and causing the engine to stall. 

The parts are about $150 through Nissan or a little less through an Autoparts place. I think Beck Arnley makes an aftermarket sensor. 

The cam shaft sensor takes about 5 minutes to change. The crankshaft sensor is exactly the same to change but is quite hard to reach and you need to remove part of the air intake. 

I can send some pics of how to do it if your interested.


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Chadn, thanks for your reply.

Is the part that was redesigned the sensor itself? Like a new ones will be less likely to fail?

Any recalls on X-trails? Or just Altimas? It would be the same sensor wouldn't it?...

Hmm okay... Well it's good that it won't be terribly expensive. I'd like to do more work on my car myself, but I'm not well setup for it right now. So I'll see if my trusted mechanic can do it soon I guess... if not, at Nissan...

Maybe I got a old dried out used lemon... Fix the sensor issue and then see if anyone else wants it.. gah. I thought I had made a winning bet as far as the used car gamble goes!! But so far it would appear that's not the case!

Have I mentioned my sunroof is percussive?? I've silicone lubed and synthetic white lithium greased it... It has been mostly better since then, though not completely... Rattle from the right side of the dash too... I've read on here about some other people's sagas with similar issues...

(side bar: I have been distracting myself for the past 5 minutes from my new x-trail grumpiness with this: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/pa...way-better-at-texting-than-their?bffb#2t6t4yp)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

D2b2 sorry to hear about your pain. The sensors arent that big a deal. Your originals which were later redesigned lasted 9 years after all. Moreover its fairly common from what I have read and the new sensors will fix it. Bigger issue is the transfer case and what to do.
For what its worth it seems even the moderator of the aussie x trail forum had the seal fixed 3 times on his t30. He drove his hard and somehow I think the previous owner of yours did as well...
In your shoes I stay away from the dealer. Its a business that wants to maximize sales and profits. I am sure they would charge you 200 or even 300 just to take it apart and diagnose, and they will quote you 2500 or more to replace it. And maybe half that to reseal it with a very limited guarantee. They have already fixed it temporarily numerous times. Why bother again. I would find the best used one available and replace yours outright. That or find a transmission place who can do a better job of fixing it.

Rattling dash is probably just a bit of foam needed, its easier than you think to take dash apart. Mine makes some dash noises when its -20 but is fine when its warmer.
What do you mean by percussive sunroof? Good luck with the transfer case.


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Quadraria,

So I finally got the sensor taken care of which is nice, the issue was getting really bad, stalling every trip and not firing back up easily.

As for the transfer case, Nissan Canada basically said they understand my dissatisfaction with the same issue being "fixed" by the dealership service center three times in two years unsuccessfully, but that they couldn't escalate my complaint to someone who had any power in helping me get it fixed again under warranty or maybe a deal on the repair or anything until I got a full diagnosis by Nissan again... So I'm going in next week to get that done on my dime and I'm crossing my fingers Nissan is reasonable and helps out a bit.

You're exactly right, "why bother again" with the same repair, and you'd think the Nissan mechanics would have already figured that out by the third time the exact same issue came up in 2 years... That will be the basis of my argument with them...

The dash is a bit annoying but not insanity provoking. I can't tell if temperature has an affect. I live in Vancouver so the variance especially at this time of year isn't too drastic.

By "percussive" I mean that the the rattle coming from the headboard/sunroof right above the driver's head is not like a squeak or subtle sound, but it is loud and a very sharp rattling sound. I can make it do it by simply pressing lightly anywhere next to the sunroof "hole" on the drivers side especially on the back half. It is like a "click," and sounds like metal on metal. But it takes very little force to make the sound occur. I also noticed that there is a longer rattle from the main mechanism that pushes the sunroof up/down when putting the sunroof up into the "vent" position. When you press the button and then stop, it rattles for a second after.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would think a transfer case repair would come with a one year guaranty, but I do not know for sure. It's nice that Nissan Canada is pleasant on the phone, but I would not hold onto my breath expecting anything out of them. What they might give you they will take away with the other hand. Basically they want you to pay to identify why their repair has failed, and then they will consider if or not they will assist you partially or not? And the partial will be as much or more than you would pay elsewhere. Was your tranny specialist able to take a look?
Its a shame you have one with these problems because I bet a lot of the LEs never went off pavement or got treated very roughly. Most of the X trails I see in our area still look great, but you do see the odd one with rust in a few spots and more than a few dings.
Your dash noises can probably be fixed with some two sided tape and or a bit of foam, but you need to take it apart.
Sunroof, Is a feature I like, but in any car I have had that had one, it eventually proved problematic. At least yours isn't leaking or stuck open, but there is something loose or broken. If its any consolation the sunroof in my friends 2007 BMW X5 has had repeated problems. On mine the sliding close function will no longer finish in the closed position. Unless I use the tilt up down button to close it the backend of it remains too low and water can just pour in. I havent figured out how to adjust it though, and the reset procedure does nothing. Nevertheless I can still close it properly and no leaks around the seal.


----------

